# MAY/JUNE new baby Bal purchases *SHOW US!!!*



## LostInBal

I am anticipating the thread because this creature will be with me first week of May and too thrilled to wait. I never expected to find this super duper rare gem. Will need som TLC on handles but the rest is in gorgeous condition!
Presenting.. Miss 04 S/S Grey Weekender PH!


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> I am anticipating the thread because this creature will be with me first week of May and too thrilled to wait. I never expected to find this super duper rare gem. Will need som TLC on handles but the rest is in gorgeous condition!
> Presenting.. Miss 04 S/S Grey Weekender PH!
> 
> View attachment 5392514


Omg! So lucky! Enjoy this rare beaut!


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Omg! So lucky! Enjoy this rare beaut!


Thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## IntheOcean

Very pretty! Congrats


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> I am anticipating the thread because this creature will be with me first week of May and too thrilled to wait. I never expected to find this super duper rare gem. Will need som TLC on handles but the rest is in gorgeous condition!
> Presenting.. Miss 04 S/S Grey Weekender PH!
> 
> View attachment 5392514


WOW-WHEE!!!!!!  Absolutely amazing find .. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty! Congrats


Thank you! Can’t wait for her to arrive


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> WOW-WHEE!!!!!!  Absolutely amazing find .. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


Thank you my friend!. This is what we used to call real “Bal Porn”!!


----------



## alisonanna

04 B First
Beautiful condition except for the handles - I need to figure out what to do about them


----------



## andral5

alisonanna said:


> 04 B First
> Beautiful condition except for the handles - I need to figure out what to do about them


When I want to hide the handles (not necessarily because of their worn condition), I use 1-2 twillies and it gives a lot of character to the bag. Not that Bal bags would need more character added


----------



## muchstuff

alisonanna said:


> 04 B First
> Beautiful condition except for the handles - I need to figure out what to do about them


LMB does handles if you want to send it away for repair.


----------



## LostInBal

Introducing a new baby that has just arrived and couldn’t miss in my collection 
But tmw will be a memorable day to me as a Bal collector 

*Miss 02 BLK First PH


*


----------



## vesna

muchstuff said:


> LMB does handles if you want to send it away for repair.


Yes, LMB did my weekender in rouille and is perfect, also Mulberry Bays handle s are like new


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Introducing a new baby that has just arrived and couldn’t miss in my collection
> But tmw will be a memorable day to me as a Bal collector
> 
> *Miss 02 BLK First PH
> 
> View attachment 5395654
> *


What a lil' cutie pie


----------



## CeeJay

.. and she’s finally here .. (maybe from 2002?!?!) .. my Black MONK Leather & Pewter HW First!!  So glad that I took the chance on her because I’ve always loved the Monk leather!!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Introducing a new baby that has just arrived and couldn’t miss in my collection
> But tmw will be a memorable day to me as a Bal collector
> 
> *Miss 02 BLK First PH
> 
> View attachment 5395654
> *


Love it!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Love it!!!!!


Huge congratulations!!  
Monk has been one of my Bal fav ever leather, so special!


----------



## LostInBal

This babe arrived last Thursday and after a little TLC I’m quite pleased with the results. Body of the bag was in really good condition for its age but the handles..
I managed to dye them mixing up some watercolor pencils and applied with little touch to the handles very carefully plus replaced the laces. Due its rarely and ridiculous price (160€) it’s definitely, my most gorgeous snap find. Love her so much 





This how the handles were originally.


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> This babe arrived last Thursday and after a little TLC I’m quite pleased with the results. Body of the bag was in really good condition for its age but the handles..
> I managed to dye them mixing up some watercolor pencils and applied with little touch to the handles very carefully plus replaced the laces. Due its rarely and ridiculous price (160€) it’s definitely, my most gorgeous snap find. Love her so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398163
> 
> 
> This how the handles were originally.
> 
> View attachment 5398164


FANTASTIC JOB!!!!!!!! .. it's really a gorgeous bag which looks just PERFECT with the Pewter HW!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> FANTASTIC JOB!!!!!!!! .. it's really a gorgeous bag which looks just PERFECT with the Pewter HW!


Thank you my friend!  I’m not confortable with the grey shade of the handles lace (it should be darker) so I ordered the correct ones


----------



## earswithfeet

Striked again...oh boy...what a slippery slope I'm sliding down just for all these gorgeous Bals 
Here goes (pic is from the listing). The tag says it's RT, but the pics can be quite deceiving. 


Will post real pics when my pretty arrives


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> This babe arrived last Thursday and after a little TLC I’m quite pleased with the results. Body of the bag was in really good condition for its age but the handles..
> I managed to dye them mixing up some watercolor pencils and applied with little touch to the handles very carefully plus replaced the laces. Due its rarely and ridiculous price (160€) it’s definitely, my most gorgeous snap find. Love her so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398163
> 
> 
> This how the handles were originally.
> 
> View attachment 5398164


Just the perfect slouch, love how she just hangs there all comfy and relaxed 
Enjoy!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Striked again...oh boy...what a slippery slope I'm sliding down just for all these gorgeous Bals
> Here goes (pic is from the listing). The tag says it's RT, but the pics can be quite deceiving.
> View attachment 5398604
> 
> Will post real pics when my pretty arrives


But you got it?!
In the pic looks more Rouge Vif imo..


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> But you got it?!
> In the pic looks more Rouge Vif imo..


Yea, I got it. I guess she used a flash for the pics. We'll see about the real color when she gets here.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Yea, I got it. I guess she used a flash for the pics. We'll see about the real color when she gets here.


Zipper’s fabric has lighter red shade than RT though, but let’s wait


----------



## earswithfeet

Here's a pic of the zipper tab's underside 


It's a friggin chameleon 
Hopefully, I didn't get a dud...fingers crossed.


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> This babe arrived last Thursday and after a little TLC I’m quite pleased with the results. Body of the bag was in really good condition for its age but the handles..
> I managed to dye them mixing up some watercolor pencils and applied with little touch to the handles very carefully plus replaced the laces. Due its rarely and ridiculous price (160€) it’s definitely, my most gorgeous snap find. Love her so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398163
> 
> 
> This how the handles were originally.
> 
> View attachment 5398164


What a steal! Congrats. You did a great job restoring those handles. Gorgeous color!


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Here's a pic of the zipper tab's underside
> View attachment 5398671
> 
> It's a friggin chameleon
> Hopefully, I didn't get a dud...fingers crossed.


I don’t think it’s RT.


----------



## LostInBal

IntheOcean said:


> What a steal! Congrats. You did a great job restoring those handles. Gorgeous color!


Thank you dear, I was a little scared having to touch the handles but I did my best and I’m just so proud


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> I don’t think it’s RT.


Getting antsy now...
Seller says the bag is from 2005. Hm, gonna have to wait and I'll make lots of pictures for the AT thread. Shoulda asked here before the fact...not after...
Stupid, that's me


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Getting antsy now...
> Seller says the bag is from 2005. Hm, gonna have to wait and I'll make lots of pictures for the AT thread. Shoulda asked here before the fact...not after...
> Stupid, that's me


Does she have the paper tags? There’s nothing on the tag itself that will indicate the year. There are other nice reds don’t forget!


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Striked again...oh boy...what a slippery slope I'm sliding down just for all these gorgeous Bals
> Here goes (pic is from the listing). The tag says it's RT, but the pics can be quite deceiving.
> View attachment 5398604
> 
> Will post real pics when my pretty arrives


It could also posible be Rubisse. I personally like more this than the RT.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Does she have the paper tags? There’s nothing on the tag itself that will indicate the year. There are other nice reds don’t forget!


She does. But the pic is pretty blurred. I was just so set on RT, cause she wrote the bag is from 2005. I personally wouldn't mind if it turns out to be Vif, though. Love that hue too.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> She does. But the pic is pretty blurred. I was just so set on RT, cause she wrote the bag is from 2005. I personally wouldn't mind if it turns out to be Vif, though. Love that hue too.
> View attachment 5398990


It could be RT, it can look totally different depending  on lighting.  It looks to be in nice shape regardless.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> It could be RT, it can look totally different depending  on lighting.  It looks to be in nice shape regardless.


Aw man, all these red shades are pretty hard to tell apart just from pics alone, right? I'll just wait for the package to arrive. Then I'll know for sure. Yes, condition seems to be pretty nice.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just wanted to say THANK YOU to you guys for all your nice and sweet and helpful responses in general. I'm so happy to have found this forum. Still a Bal noob here, but I like this board so much better than the LV one...just sayin'


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> She does. But the pic is pretty blurred. I was just so set on RT, cause she wrote the bag is from 2005. I personally wouldn't mind if it turns out to be Vif, though. Love that hue too.
> View attachment 5398990


What does the Bal Auth card say (alas - I can't read it on my monitor); that will tell you the Year/Season.  It does not look like Rouge Theatre to me ..


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> What does the Bal Auth card say (alas - I can't read it on my monitor); that will tell you the Year/Season.  It does not look like Rouge Theatre to me ..


Here's pics of my RT bags (all sold now). Lighting is everything, I tell ya. It's the same Day bag in all of the pics. The other point to remember is most pics are being taken wth iPhones and they're notorious for inaccuracy where colour is concerned IMO.


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> What does the Bal Auth card say (alas - I can't read it on my monitor); that will tell you the Year/Season.  It does not look like Rouge Theatre to me ..


Dunno, can't read it either, too blurry. Will sit tight and just wait for my bag.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Here's pics of my RT bags (all sold now). Lighting is everything, I tell ya. It's the same Day bag in all of the pics. The other point to remember is most pics are being taken wth iPhones and they're notorious for inaccuracy where colour is concerned IMO.
> 
> View attachment 5399127
> View attachment 5399131
> View attachment 5399132
> View attachment 5399133
> View attachment 5399134


All gorgeous, no matter the lighting. Now I'm even more curious what I got there


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> All gorgeous, no matter the lighting. Now I'm even more curious what I got there


So am I…


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Dunno, can't read it either, too blurry. Will sit tight and just wait for my bag.


I believe that last number is 6. My guess is she’s rouge Vif as I said..


----------



## LostInBal

New baby in! What’s inside this cute piggy dustbag..? Oh! I can see red tassels!!


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> New baby in! What’s into this cute piggy dustbag..? Oh! I can see red tassels!!
> 
> View attachment 5399248


 gosh, it does look like RT!
are we going to have a shower of RT bags?


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> gosh, it does look like RT!
> are we going to have a shower of RT bags?


No, no…


----------



## ksuromax

2003 Red?


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> 2003 Red?


Yasss! 
I personally never liked RT


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> Yasss!
> I personally never liked RT


i did it!!  
to be honest, i haven't seen one irl,  but from the pix i have mixed feeling about it, it seems too dark on some pics, but @muchstuff 's shots above look really delicious!


----------



## ksuromax

now open up!


----------



## LostInBal

I’m at work right now  but will do asap. My 03 Rouge First has a big sister now



ksuromax said:


> now open up!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i did it!!
> to be honest, i haven't seen one irl,  but from the pix i have mixed feeling about it, it seems too dark on some pics, but @muchstuff 's shots above look really delicious!


No Bal red can beat 03 Rouge imo


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> No Bal red can beat 03 Rouge imo


i love my True Red from 2004, fantastic colour


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i love my True Red from 2004, fantastic colour



I luv my 04 true red too, it’s actually my second fav red Bal after 03


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> I believe that last number is 6. My guess is she’s rouge Vif as I said..


From a real close up and some serious focusing on the blurry tag it could be 2006. Well, then the seller is just a liar, lol...
Either way, the suspense is killing me


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> From a real close up and some serious focusing on the blurry tag it could be 2006. Well, then the seller is just a liar, lol...
> Either way, the suspense is killing me


Well he could have referred to the year of purchase and not the one on the tag.. let’s wait. The bag looks to be in very good shape and if it turns to be rouge Vif, you’ll will have a very rich Bal red color and very rare!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Well he could have referred to the year of purchase and not the one on the tag.. let’s wait. The bag looks to be in very good shape and if it turns to be rouge Vif, you’ll will have a very rich Bal red color and very rare!


Package is on its way to me. So, in a couple days I'll know which red color I got 
I'm fine with either, though.


----------



## LostInBal

Presenting Miss 03 F/W Rouge City PH


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Presenting Miss 03 F/W Rouge City PH
> 
> View attachment 5399942


GORGEOUS color


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Presenting Miss 03 F/W Rouge City PH
> 
> View attachment 5399942


Hello Gorgeous!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> Presenting Miss 03 F/W Rouge City PH
> 
> View attachment 5399942


OMG, condition is just beyond words amazing!!


----------



## ksuromax

ok, i've got something to share, too 
hand-written card is


----------



## ksuromax

20 years apart, yet matching perfectly!


----------



## Norm.Core

ksuromax said:


> 20 years apart, yet matching perfectly!
> View attachment 5400011


Omg! Such a rare beaut! 

Enjoy your dreamy Le Dix. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> ok, i've got something to share, too
> hand-written card is
> View attachment 5399995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399996


Woeeee!!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Presenting Miss 03 F/W Rouge City PH
> 
> View attachment 5399942


Welcome TWIN!!  Took me many years to get mine, so MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Just came home and had to unpack immediately.
Tag says indeed 2006, that means it's not RT, right? I'm completely mystified right now. Do I have the Rouge Vif or what?   
Impossible getting a decent picture though...
It's a color chameleon. I just can't get it right.








I guess the pic of the mirror comes closest 
Still a bit darker, though.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Just came home and had to unpack immediately.
> Tag says indeed 2006, that means it's not RT, right? I'm completely mystified right now. Do I have the Rouge Vif or what?
> Impossible getting a decent picture though...
> It's a color chameleon. I just can't get it right.
> View attachment 5401413
> View attachment 5401414
> View attachment 5401415
> View attachment 5401416
> View attachment 5401417
> View attachment 5401418
> View attachment 5401419
> 
> I guess the pic of the mirror comes closest
> Still a bit darker, though.


If the tag does in fact belong with this bag (and we have no reason to think otherwise) you have a F/W 06 rouge vif. (It’s actually from the pre-fall collection).


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Just came home and had to unpack immediately.
> Tag says indeed 2006, that means it's not RT, right? I'm completely mystified right now. Do I have the Rouge Vif or what?
> Impossible getting a decent picture though...
> It's a color chameleon. I just can't get it right.
> View attachment 5401413
> View attachment 5401414
> View attachment 5401415
> View attachment 5401416
> View attachment 5401417
> View attachment 5401418
> View attachment 5401419
> 
> I guess the pic of the mirror comes closest
> Still a bit darker, though.


Bingo!!! Rouge Vif in this condition it so rare! It’s not a warm red, I luv it, congratulations!!


----------



## Monz1987

CeeJay said:


> Welcome TWIN!!  Took me many years to get mine, so MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


Make that TRIPLETS! I have a lovely 2003 rouge first myself.  I found her almost a year ago, and for a steal too.


----------



## LostInBal

Monz1987 said:


> Make that TRIPLETS! I have a lovely 2003 rouge first myself.  I found her almost a year ago, and for a steal too.
> View attachment 5401436


Quadruplets!


----------



## earswithfeet

Another shot of this friggin chameleon in daylight, no filter, flash or anything.


Lovin the different shades more and more 
One bag and a dozen different red hues, depending on the lighting. Awesome


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Another shot of this friggin chameleon in daylight, no filter, flash or anything.
> View attachment 5402184
> 
> Lovin the different shades more and more
> One bag and a dozen different red hues, depending on the lighting. Awesome


Perfection! You have two shades in one, warm & cold red!!  You’ve inspired me to use my rouge Vif Courier!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Perfection! You have two shades in one, warm & cold red!!  You’ve inspired me to use my rouge Vif Courier!


Hehe, welcome! Pics, please


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Hehe, welcome! Pics, please


It’s brand new, bought it some years ago but was a little scared to use..
Will post pics asap, happy weekend!


----------



## purselover__

Brought my new Le Cagole Small w/ rhinestones home under the rain but she made it! Depending on the light she looks black, but this is the metallic grey model. Very roomy and comfortable, I´m wearing it as my new daily basis bag.


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> Another shot of this friggin chameleon in daylight, no filter, flash or anything.
> View attachment 5402184
> 
> Lovin the different shades more and more
> One bag and a dozen different red hues, depending on the lighting. Awesome


Hmmmmm .. I’m wondering if (perhaps - like this has never happened before with Balenciaga - KIDDING) that this is a case of a mixed card with the prior Year/Season .. and that this is maybe Rouge Vermilion (2007 S/S)?!?!  I’ve seen this before, when the bag has a card from the prior Year/Season!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Yup - she’s done it again .. a PRISTINE 2005 S/S Sky Blue Boobie!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmmm .. I’m wondering if (perhaps - like this has never happened before with Balenciaga - KIDDING) that this is a case of a mixed card with the prior Year/Season .. and that this is maybe Rouge Vermilion (2007 S/S)?!?!  I’ve seen this before, when the bag has a card from the prior Year/Season!!!


LOL
Seller said 2005, tag says 2006. And now it might be 2007? I'm dying here folks 
Whatever year, I love this mystery red Bal baby.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> LOL
> Seller said 2005, tag says 2006. And now it might be 2007? I'm dying here folks
> Whatever year, I love this mystery red Bal baby.


You can add the option that the tag doesn’t belong to this bag at all.  I’m sticking with rouge vif.


----------



## muchstuff

After reading Corey's post about her blue Parachute bag some years back (@RealDealCollection ) I finally jumped on one in black. Very cool bag, glad I did!


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> After reading Corey's post about her blue Parachute bag some years back (@RealDealCollection ) I finally jumped on one in black. Very cool bag, glad I did!
> 
> View attachment 5405136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405142


To me, this has always been one of the standouts of Nicholas Ghesquiere’s era. I’ve had my Olive forever but always wanted this in a Black. Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> To me, this has always been one of the standouts of Nicholas Ghesquiere’s era. I’ve had my Olive forever but always wanted this in a Black. Congratulations!


Thanks, it's very different from his other designs and fits the body nicely. Do you have a mod shot of your olive?


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's very different from his other designs and fits the body nicely. Do you have a mod shot of your olive?


Sorry, I don’t. The straps are comfy worn on the shoulders and the bag itself sits close enough to the body and not so bulky/chunky. It is a bit of a black hole but compared to a Day, it opens up wide so you get to see your stuff easier. 

The Parachute bag is a bit of an “acquired taste” kinda design but I love it because of the little maniacal details. Same as when NG did the helmet bag. My flatmate calls it my weird Balenciaga. Haha 

The black colour is rare and hard to find. Congrats again!


----------



## Norm.Core

Always been a purist Chevre diehard but saw this listing for a Murier Weekender and I couldn’t shake it. Something about the colour...

So I cave in. Feels different, but it surprised me how much I liked the textures of this Weekender. Will see how the corners wear in time but I’m not gonna stress about it. 

F/W 2010 Murier


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Sorry, I don’t. The straps are comfy worn on the shoulders and the bag itself sits close enough to the body and not so bulky/chunky. It is a bit of a black hole but compared to a Day, it opens up wide so you get to see your stuff easier.
> 
> The Parachute bag is a bit of an “acquired taste” kinda design but I love it because of the little maniacal details. Same as when NG did the helmet bag. My flatmate calls it my weird Balenciaga. Haha
> 
> The black colour is rare and hard to find. Congrats again!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Always been a purist Chevre diehard but saw this listing for a Murier Weekender and I couldn’t shake it. Something about the colour...
> 
> So I cave in. Feels different, but it surprised me how much I liked the textures of this Weekender. Will see how the corners wear in time but I’m not gonna stress about it.
> 
> F/W 2010 Murier
> 
> View attachment 5406159
> View attachment 5406160


I've always liked that colour.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Always been a purist Chevre diehard but saw this listing for a Murier Weekender and I couldn’t shake it. Something about the colour...
> 
> So I cave in. Feels different, but it surprised me how much I liked the textures of this Weekender. Will see how the corners wear in time but I’m not gonna stress about it.
> 
> F/W 2010 Murier
> 
> View attachment 5406159
> View attachment 5406160


Very pretty colour, congrats!


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> I've always liked that colour.





jeanstohandbags said:


> Very pretty colour, congrats!


Thank you! Always been a black/neutral bag kinda girl but I must be having a purse midlife crisis since I’m finally hankering for some colour.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just unpacked this huuuuuuge puddle of lucious leathery goodness. Courier in the color Rouille. Perfect slouch and so comfy


----------



## ghoulish

Norm.Core said:


> Always been a purist Chevre diehard but saw this listing for a Murier Weekender and I couldn’t shake it. Something about the colour...
> 
> So I cave in. Feels different, but it surprised me how much I liked the textures of this Weekender. Will see how the corners wear in time but I’m not gonna stress about it.
> 
> F/W 2010 Murier
> 
> View attachment 5406159
> View attachment 5406160


Beautiful color!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Thank you! Always been a black/neutral bag kinda girl but I must be having a purse midlife crisis since I’m finally hankering for some colour.


Yes, I was thinking this was a colour outside of your usual confines


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> Yes, I was thinking this was a colour outside of your usual confines


I know right. I blame the Sapin Weekender for this new switcheroo to coloured Bals. It’s like I wanna complicate things.


----------



## TCmummy

My new to me french blue (?) city. Got it in April but only used it yesterday.


----------



## Sophia Chun

Balenciaga bags are my all time favorite.


----------



## cplo04

Picked up this beauty at the outlet. My first ever Bal purchase. This was my dream bag back in my early 20s (in my mid-30s now). Everytime I was close to purchasing this , I’d end up getting something else from a different fashion house. I was so bummed when they discontinued this line, thinking I completely lost my chance till I read somewhere online outlet locations do have them. Sorry for my rambling, I’m just so over the moon. It may not be the common classic flap/birkin dream bag, but this is forever mine.


----------



## Monz1987

Norm.Core said:


> Always been a purist Chevre diehard but saw this listing for a Murier Weekender and I couldn’t shake it. Something about the colour...
> 
> So I cave in. Feels different, but it surprised me how much I liked the textures of this Weekender. Will see how the corners wear in time but I’m not gonna stress about it.
> 
> F/W 2010 Murier
> 
> View attachment 5406159
> View attachment 5406160


I LOVE a good colourful Weekender!!! This is beautiful.


----------



## Monz1987

CeeJay said:


> Yup - she’s done it again .. a PRISTINE 2005 S/S Sky Blue Boobie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403807
> View attachment 5403808
> View attachment 5403809
> View attachment 5403810
> View attachment 5403811


How CUTE! I have always loved sky blue soo much!


----------



## andral5

cplo04 said:


> Picked up this beauty at the outlet. My first ever Bal purchase. This was my dream bag back in my early 20s (in my mid-30s now). Everytime I was close to purchasing this , I’d end up getting something else from a different fashion house. I was so bummed when they discontinued this line, thinking I completely lost my chance till I read somewhere online outlet locations do have them. Sorry for my rambling, I’m just so over the moon. It may not be the common classic flap/birkin dream bag, but this is forever mine.


Wow, so,beautiful!! Congrats on your new Bal!
So, the outlets are still carrying new Bbags from the discontinued lines?!


----------



## cplo04

andral5 said:


> Wow, so,beautiful!! Congrats on your new Bal!
> So, the outlets are still carrying new Bbags from the discontinued lines?!



Thanks hun! 

Yes, it appears they have items from previous seasons. The SA that was assisting me mentioned that they were starting to run out of the city bags and the neo classics will be coming in soon.  There were more small and mini size city bag compared to regular size. I also saw a metallic edge. I heard the location I went to had the papier totes several months ago but I didn’t see any on display anymore when I was there.


----------



## TCmummy

cplo04 said:


> Picked up this beauty at the outlet. My first ever Bal purchase. This was my dream bag back in my early 20s (in my mid-30s now). Everytime I was close to purchasing this , I’d end up getting something else from a different fashion house. I was so bummed when they discontinued this line, thinking I completely lost my chance till I read somewhere online outlet locations do have them. Sorry for my rambling, I’m just so over the moon. It may not be the common classic flap/birkin dream bag, but this is forever mine.


Oh wow so pretty! I would love to have a new B bag too! Can you share where u have purchased it please?


----------



## cplo04

TCmummy said:


> Oh wow so pretty! I would love to have a new B bag too! Can you share where u have purchased it please?



Toronto Premium Outlet! Looks like they are part of the company/chain of premium outlets in US such as the Woodbury Common in NY. If there is one close by you, I definitely recommend checking them out!


----------



## earswithfeet

Yesterday was my b-day, so I treated myself to a little big something.
Been lusting after a Work for a while now and then this crossed my path. "O" tag, so it should be Murier. One of the corners is a bit banged up, but maybe it won't be so bad after all. We'll see when she gets here. The price was way to good to pass up


----------



## Dmurphy1

earswithfeet said:


> Yesterday was my b-day, so I treated myself to a little big something.
> Been lusting after a Work for a while now and then this crossed my path. "O" tag, so it should be Murier. One of the corners is a bit banged up, but maybe it won't be so bad after all. We'll see when she gets here. The price was way to good to pass up
> View attachment 5409774
> View attachment 5409775


Beautiful color  !! HAPPY BIRTHDAY  !!!


----------



## cplo04

earswithfeet said:


> Yesterday was my b-day, so I treated myself to a little big something.
> Been lusting after a Work for a while now and then this crossed my path. "O" tag, so it should be Murier. One of the corners is a bit banged up, but maybe it won't be so bad after all. We'll see when she gets here. The price was way to good to pass up
> View attachment 5409774
> View attachment 5409775


Happy belated Birthday!!!  Such a beautiful colour!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful color  !! HAPPY BIRTHDAY  !!!





cplo04 said:


> Happy belated Birthday!!!  Such a beautiful colour!!


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> Yesterday was my b-day, so I treated myself to a little big something.
> Been lusting after a Work for a while now and then this crossed my path. "O" tag, so it should be Murier. One of the corners is a bit banged up, but maybe it won't be so bad after all. We'll see when she gets here. The price was way to good to pass up
> View attachment 5409774
> View attachment 5409775


Superb!! Happy birthday!


----------



## vesna

After examining my Bal collection, I sea that simply love some styles which are not made any more, and got two this month, which is surprizing because I don’t have that much left for this year splurge and most of my aquisitions were Bals this year ? I just can’t make myself buy the city, it did not sit well with when I had it.

Sunday medium (smaller of the two models, the same as mandarine in the pic)  F/W 2012 cassis (right one in the photo of the two I have), and went for FPs violet step even though it appear ed there and re-appear ed few times, people were returning it, I will see when it comes either what is wrong, or that I love it


----------



## earswithfeet

Boy, I'm on a roll...
Bought this baby just now. Leather looks yummy 
Papier hobo. Normally not a fan of color blocking of any kind. But for some reason this I love, hehe.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Boy, I'm on a roll...
> Bought this baby just now. Leather looks yummy
> Papier hobo. Normally not a fan of color blocking of any kind. But for some reason this I love, hehe.
> View attachment 5411029
> View attachment 5411030
> View attachment 5411031


Cool! Congratulations!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Good Lord, I'm absolutely stunned right now!
Just received my Murier work and I am speechless. Such a gorgeous bag and the color is simply amazing 
I'm in love. Split tassels, but I like it.


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> Good Lord, I'm absolutely stunned right now!
> Just received my Murier work and I am speechless. Such a gorgeous bag and the color is simply amazing
> I'm in love. Split tassels, but I like it.
> View attachment 5411057
> View attachment 5411058
> View attachment 5411059
> View attachment 5411060
> 
> View attachment 5411061


Congratulations! I ❤ Murier.

I did a search for more info about this particular colour here in the Bal forums and although this was not a standout for that season/year, I do think it’s one of the prettiest “low-key girly” Bal colours.


----------



## earswithfeet

Norm.Core said:


> Congratulations! I ❤ Murier.
> 
> I did a search for more info about this particular colour here in the Bal forums and although this was not a standout for that season/year, I do think it’s one of the prettiest “low-key girly” Bal colours.


It was actually your Murier weekender that made me fall in love with this color 
Never had this on my radar.
And then out of the blue I found the listing for my pretty.
It's kind of a muted lilac-pinkish and I love this low-key girlishness. Not too in your face. So, thanks, doll


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Boy, I'm on a roll...
> Bought this baby just now. Leather looks yummy
> Papier hobo. Normally not a fan of color blocking of any kind. But for some reason this I love, hehe.
> View attachment 5411029
> 
> View attachment 5411030
> View attachment 5411031





earswithfeet said:


> It was actually your Murier weekender that made me fall in love with this color
> Never had this on my radar.
> And then out of the blue I found the listing for my pretty.
> It's kind of a muted lilac-pinkish and I love this low-key girlishness. Not too in your face. So, thanks, doll



Gorgeous acquisitions! I am not a fan of color blocking either, but this tote is very pretty! And the Murier color is


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Good Lord, I'm absolutely stunned right now!
> Just received my Murier work and I am speechless. Such a gorgeous bag and the color is simply amazing
> I'm in love. Split tassels, but I like it.
> View attachment 5411057
> View attachment 5411058
> View attachment 5411059
> View attachment 5411060
> 
> View attachment 5411061


just dreamy!!


----------



## samfalstaff

earswithfeet said:


> Yesterday was my b-day, so I treated myself to a little big something.
> Been lusting after a Work for a while now and then this crossed my path. "O" tag, so it should be Murier. One of the corners is a bit banged up, but maybe it won't be so bad after all. We'll see when she gets here. The price was way to good to pass up
> View attachment 5409774
> View attachment 5409775


Beautiful! Been curious about this color. Would you call it a purple or a pink? Edit: Oops! Should have read more posts. You answered the question.


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm in love with the Work style. My second Work in Electric Blue!


----------



## earswithfeet

Okay, so I know I've got a problem and I'm in need of a good therapist or exorcist. Anybody?
I'm gonna get one of the following bags. I simply must...
So, Marigold work bag?


Or purple (which purple could that be, btw?) Midday?


I'm leaning towards the midday... can't get both. I have to have some sort of restraint, lol. Or at least keep up the pretense...


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so I know I've got a problem and I'm in need of a good therapist or exorcist. Anybody?
> I'm gonna get one of the following bags. I simply must...
> So, Marigold work bag?
> View attachment 5411654
> 
> Or purple (which purple could that be, btw?) Midday?
> View attachment 5411655
> 
> I'm leaning towards the midday... can't get both. I have to have some sort of restraint, lol. Or at least keep up the pretense...


They’re both superb but the midday is to die for. That color!…


----------



## earswithfeet

andral5 said:


> They’re both superb but the midday is to die for. That color!…


Yes, that purple is killing me. Uuugghhh   
But I also love the marigold...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> Yes, that purple is killing me. Uuugghhh
> But I also love the marigold...decisions, decisions...


I just love that sunny Marigold.


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so I know I've got a problem and I'm in need of a good therapist or exorcist. Anybody?
> I'm gonna get one of the following bags. I simply must...
> So, Marigold work bag?
> View attachment 5411654
> 
> Or purple (which purple could that be, btw?) Midday?
> View attachment 5411655
> 
> I'm leaning towards the midday... can't get both. I have to have some sort of restraint, lol. Or at least keep up the pretense...



Marigold


----------



## earswithfeet

I took a closer look again at the marigold work. Sadly, there are quite a few dark stains on the bag and the tassels seem to be defective, too (seems like they are ripped or something). Also, all 4 corners are pretty dirty and rubbed off   
I guess my decision is made and I'll pull the trigger on the purple midday. Don't have that style, yet.


----------



## Dmurphy1

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so I know I've got a problem and I'm in need of a good therapist or exorcist. Anybody?
> I'm gonna get one of the following bags. I simply must...
> So, Marigold work bag?
> View attachment 5411654
> 
> Or purple (which purple could that be, btw?) Midday?
> View attachment 5411655
> 
> I'm leaning towards the midday... can't get both. I have to have some sort of restraint, lol. Or at least keep up the pretense...


They are both beautiful  !! Did they make 2 styles of the midday ? Mine is different from the purple bag.


----------



## CeeJay

Some fantastic purchases here, CONGRATULATIONS all!!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Dmurphy1 said:


> They are both beautiful  !! Did they make 2 styles of the midday ? Mine is different from the purple bag.


I think there's a bigger one with feet, also called RTT (more like a carry-on, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mine has an interior divider but no feet.


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so I know I've got a problem and I'm in need of a good therapist or exorcist. Anybody?
> I'm gonna get one of the following bags. I simply must...
> So, Marigold work bag?
> View attachment 5411654
> 
> Or purple (which purple could that be, btw?) Midday?
> View attachment 5411655
> 
> I'm leaning towards the midday... can't get both. I have to have some sort of restraint, lol. Or at least keep up the pretense...


Marigold has one of the best leathers Bal ever made, something to consider, imo 
but how easy will be MG to use with your other stuff, shoes, clothes, accessories? 
i think the purple (Raisin?) will be easier to style and it's more like all seasons bag


----------



## earswithfeet

Dmurphy1 said:


> Mine has an interior divider but no feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411870


Well, I really suck with all the different bal styles...
I don't think yours is a midday, though. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> Marigold has one of the best leathers Bal ever made, something to consider, imo
> but how easy will be MG to use with your other stuff, shoes, clothes, accessories?
> i think the purple (Raisin?) will be easier to style and it's more like all seasons bag


I really love the sunny yellow, but the stains and messed up corners turned me off. I got the purple MD 
Tbh, I never think too hard about if my bag matches my clothes, lol. I just grab the bag I love most on that day


----------



## Dmurphy1

earswithfeet said:


> Well, I really suck with all the different bal styles...
> I don't think yours is a midday, though. Maybe someone else can chime in?


I thought the purple one you are considering was a brief model but not sure.


----------



## earswithfeet

Dmurphy1 said:


> I thought the purple one you are considering was a brief model but not sure.


This is getting quite complicated   
As far as I can tell, the brief bag has these sorta folded or "tucked in" corners, no? The bottom of the midday is wider. But they do look kinda similar...


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> I really love the sunny yellow, but the stains and messed up corners turned me off. I got the purple MD
> Tbh, I never think too hard about if my bag matches my clothes, lol. I just grab the bag I love most on that day


Oooh yeah! I do the same. I try to not match the bag with the clothes, I like it as a color accent, sometimes matching the shoes. And the style, as you said, I wear the bag I want that day/time, and that's it. But I'm not following trends, so maybe I'm not a good example of how one should put their outfit together LOL.


----------



## LostInBal

A wonderful treasure it’s on its way..
02 S/S Caramel hobo


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> A wonderful treasure it’s on its way..
> 02 S/S Caramel hobo in near pristine condition
> 
> View attachment 5412405
> View attachment 5412406
> View attachment 5412407


Gorgeous color, love caramel! There's a small red stain on the bottom front. Hopefully, you'll be able to remove that.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Gorgeous color, love caramel! There's a small red stain on the bottom front. Hopefully, you'll be able to remove that.


Thanks! Yes, I’ll send it out for restoration


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> I really love the sunny yellow, but the stains and messed up corners turned me off. I got the purple MD
> Tbh, I never think too hard about if my bag matches my clothes, lol. I just grab the bag I love most on that day


Oh! I missed this one! Beautiful choice 
I definitely like the MD style but not any Bal purples but 04 Eggplant. They all tend to fade quick. This one looks like new though, good luck!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Oh! I missed this one! Beautiful choice
> I definitely like the MD style but not any Bal purples but 04 Eggplant. They all tend to fade quick. This one looks like new though, good luck!


Thank your, dear! I heard about fading issues for certain colors. I'm not too worried, though. The eggplant is gorgeous, but hard to come by...
I really love this vibrant purple shade of my MD. Can't wait til she gets here


----------



## earswithfeet

Ooh, totally forgot. I received my color-block Papier hobo. But something about this bag seems off...
There's a very distinct plasticky smell that just won't air out. I thought it might be from the way the bag was stored for who knows how long. But the stench is still there after two days of hanging by the window  
The handle feels a bit rubbery and not like any other Bal leather handle. I'm totally at a loss here, tbh.


Looks pretty, but I just can't shake the feeling that something's wrong with bag...


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Thank your, dear! I heard about fading issues for certain colors. I'm not too worried, though. The eggplant is gorgeous, but hard to come by...
> I really love this vibrant purple shade of my MD. Can't wait til she gets here


Good for you!


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Well now I have decided I’m keeping her ( I ‘bought’ a City and it turned out to be a Velo !) I am surprised and pleased to have fallen in love with her so here she is in all her 2012 leather goodness ! 
RG G12 h/ware. What do you all think ?


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Well now I have decided I’m keeping her ( I ‘bought’ a City and it turned out to be a Velo !) I am surprised and pleased to have fallen in love with her so here she is in all her 2012 leather goodness !
> RG G12 h/ware. What do you all think ?


 I'm looking for a G21 rose gold myself.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

muchstuff said:


> I'm looking for a G21 rose gold myself.


I hope you find your dream bag - you were right, I love this style much more than the City. It’s perfect for me


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> I hope you find your dream bag - you were right, I love this style much more than the City. It’s perfect for me


Glad you're happy, I think the Velo is underrated.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Glad you're happy, I think the Velo is underrated.


Velo is the only style of handbag in the whole world that works for me.   Okay, maybe not the _whole_ world...  The xbody strap is a perfect length, I love the unstructuredness and the colors are addicting and make me happy. The only thing that would make it more perfect is if you could put the handles on your shoulder; but then it would look weird with larger handles.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Velo is the only style of handbag in the whole world that works for me.   Okay, maybe not the _whole_ world...  The xbody strap is a perfect length, I love the unstructuredness and the colors are addicting and make me happy. The only thing that would make it more perfect is if you could put the handles on your shoulder; but then it would look weird with larger handles.


I double the long strap and use mine as a shoulder bag. You just feed both thicknesses of strap through the weight distributor and attach both clips on one side.


----------



## RachelVerinder

My Pompon arrived today! A few stains and corners wear but got it at a good price so…
Thanks @muchstuff for the authentication


----------



## muchstuff

RachelVerinder said:


> My Pompon arrived today! A few stains and corners wear but got it at a good price so…
> Thanks @muchstuff for the authentication
> View attachment 5413853


Enjoy!


----------



## Mimikins24

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Well now I have decided I’m keeping her ( I ‘bought’ a City and it turned out to be a Velo !) I am surprised and pleased to have fallen in love with her so here she is in all her 2012 leather goodness !
> RG G12 h/ware. What do you all think ?


I recently bought a Velo and love it. The RG hardware is stunning against the dark leather.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Mimikins24 said:


> I recently bought a Velo and love it. The RG hardware is stunning against the dark leather.


What combo did you get, show me !


----------



## Elementary

Posh find. Hoping it’s in the condition described when it arrives on Tuesday


----------



## Dmurphy1

Rouge Veau Papier bolster tote. Perfect condition. Love the size of this !!


----------



## earswithfeet

I have no self control whatsoever...
Been eyeing this one and got her for a pretty good price, just now. Work in Marigold


Can't wait.


----------



## Dmurphy1

earswithfeet said:


> I have no self control whatsoever...
> Been eyeing this one and got her for a pretty good price, just now. Work in Marigold
> View attachment 5415910
> 
> Can't wait.


Gorgeous  !!! I love this color !!


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> I have no self control whatsoever...
> Been eyeing this one and got her for a pretty good price, just now. Work in Marigold
> View attachment 5415910
> 
> Can't wait.


GAH .. one of my FAVE leathers of all time!!!  It's beautiful and you know, sometimes you just got to go with the 'flow'!! (hee hee) .. there's a reason why I have this (have to work on the bigger Bal-A-Palooza closet in my new house)!!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Rouge Veau Papier bolster tote. Perfect condition. Love the size of this !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415883


Can you tell me the style number for this please?


----------



## Megs

CeeJay said:


> GAH .. one of my FAVE leathers of all time!!!  It's beautiful and you know, sometimes you just got to go with the 'flow'!! (hee hee) .. there's a reason why I have this (have to work on the bigger Bal-A-Palooza closet in my new house)!!
> View attachment 5415914



W O WWWWWWWWW


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Can you tell me the style number for this please?


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> GAH .. one of my FAVE leathers of all time!!!  It's beautiful and you know, sometimes you just got to go with the 'flow'!! (hee hee) .. there's a reason why I have this (have to work on the bigger Bal-A-Palooza closet in my new house)!!
> View attachment 5415914


Seriously THIS!!! 
I'll PM you my address. Just pack em all up and send em. WOW, just WOW! I'm so jelly, heehee


----------



## earswithfeet

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous  !!! I love this color !!


I love it too. So summery and happy.


----------



## ghoulish

I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but I find it so cheeky. Bonus, it finally went on sale so I figured why not?


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> I have no self control whatsoever...
> Been eyeing this one and got her for a pretty good price, just now. Work in Marigold
> View attachment 5415910
> 
> Can't wait.


dreamy leather!  
it's like holding the  in your hands!


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> dreamy leather!
> it's like holding the  in your hands!


Yesssss! If the leather feels anything like my Rouille courier, I'll never be able to put the bag down again. That leather is just soooo squishy und soft. Wanna cuddle the bag all the time


----------



## JenJBS

CeeJay said:


> GAH .. one of my FAVE leathers of all time!!!  It's beautiful and you know, sometimes you just got to go with the 'flow'!! (hee hee) .. there's a reason why I have this (have to work on the bigger Bal-A-Palooza closet in my new house)!!
> View attachment 5415914



Bal Heaven!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> View attachment 5415935


 Thanks for posting, I wasn't aware of this size.


----------



## ksuromax

Finally, i have come around to post my goodie from the last visit to Bal boutique


----------



## ksuromax

These little buggahs are so addictive! It's my forth and most probably not the last one


----------



## fashionmaudel

earswithfeet said:


> I have no self control whatsoever...
> Been eyeing this one and got her for a pretty good price, just now. Work in Marigold
> View attachment 5415910
> 
> Can't wait.


Amazing!!  . I’m currently hunting for a Marigold City or Work. It’s so hard to find in good condition!


----------



## earswithfeet

fashionmaudel said:


> Amazing!!  . I’m currently hunting for a Marigold City or Work. It’s so hard to find in good condition!


Thanks  
Just ordered a leather care package from Collonil especially for bags. This baby will need some lovin'.
I hear ya about the hunting...
So exhausting, but fun too 
I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks
> Just ordered a leather care package from Collonil especially for bags. This baby will need some lovin'.
> I hear ya about the hunting...
> So exhausting, but fun too
> I'll keep my eyes open for you.


Are the products from Colonil better than others on the market? I am so not sure what to use to condition my red City...


----------



## earswithfeet

andral5 said:


> Are the products from Colonil better than others on the market? I am so not sure what to use to condition my red City...


Dunno, if they are better. But I sure like them and I'm so not in the mood ordering stuff like this from outside Europe. A lot of people swear on LMB products. Apple guarde seems to be pretty high on people's lists, too. I had a leather cream from Hagerty (thanks to the lovely @LostInBal). Great stuff and easy to use. Makes dry leather lush and supple again. Had to throw it out though, due to storing mistakes on my part. It got rancid and smelled terrible (too warm and stuffy in my bedroom...) 
I guess it's just a matter of personal taste what products to use in the end.


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> Dunno, if they are better. But I sure like them and I'm so not in the mood ordering stuff like this from outside Europe. A lot of people swear on LMB products. Apple guarde seems to be pretty high on people's lists, too. I had a leather cream from Hagerty (thanks to the lovely @LostInBal). Great stuff and easy to use. Makes dry leather lush and supple again. Had to throw it out though, due to storing mistakes on my part. It got rancid and smelled terrible (too warm and stuffy in my bedroom...)
> I guess it's just a matter of personal taste what products to use in the end.


Thank you for all the suggestions, @earswithfeet! I had others that are used in our household for motorcycle leather gear. Then, I've read around here about some Cadillac conditioner for lambskin (!) that the ladies from the Chanel forum swear by. I will look for reviews for all of these and of course, take off my list those that would come from out of the country. Too much hassle to deal with the shipping and all.


----------



## earswithfeet

This happens when I have 2 weeks off of work. Striked again  






"Z" tag


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> This happens when I have 2 weeks off of work. Striked again
> View attachment 5416461
> View attachment 5416462
> View attachment 5416463
> View attachment 5416464
> View attachment 5416465
> 
> "Z" tag


GREAT SCORE!!!!!  I love mine for the Fall.


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> GREAT SCORE!!!!!  I love mine for the Fall.


Thanks so much! Condition seems to be amazing. Will love her all year round, hee.


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> This happens when I have 2 weeks off of work. Striked again
> View attachment 5416461
> View attachment 5416462
> View attachment 5416463
> View attachment 5416464
> View attachment 5416465
> 
> "Z" tag


Wow, so beautiful!  Congratulations.


----------



## Conni618

Great catch! Beautiful and such a versatile color!  Congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, so beautiful!  Congratulations.


Thank you!   
It's about damn time going back to work, though. 6 bags in one month...my poor wallet 
But it's not my fault, those bags are simply too pretty.
Ooh wait, it's actually 8 bags 
But 2 will def be sent back, so that brings me back to 6...oh well


----------



## Conni618

Ha! There are worse things to spend money on....or so I say!  Besides the heart wants what the heart wants.  It's very much like loving and appreciating art.  Enjoy!


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Ha! There are worse things to spend money on....or so I say!  Besides the heart wants what the heart wants.  It's very much like loving and appreciating art.  Enjoy!


Yea, you're right! Thanks dear! Good thing I'm addicted to the good 'ol Bal bags. Much cheaper than the new ones


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> Yea, you're right! Thanks dear! Good thing I'm addicted to the good 'ol Bal bags. Much cheaper than the new ones


Yes indeed, but those prices sure have gone up considerably!


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> Yes indeed, but those prices sure have gone up considerably!


No kidding! Still, when I compare what I get from Bal for, say 500 bucks, to Louis Vuitton (that’s where I came from...so done with that brand...), then it's actually no comparison at all. Such gorgeous and yummy all leather Bal bags. Is there even anything for 500 bucks from LV anymore? I don't think so...


----------



## *Jenn*

just bought this work bag from TRR. hoping it looks good once it arrives!!! 
my first work bag! the color looks so nice! 
what color is this officially? from fall/winter 2012


----------



## LostInBal

These beautiful couple arrived yesterday   
Photos don’t make justice at. The leather is insane 
02 S/S Caramel fb besace
03 F/W Choco besace ph


----------



## *Jenn*

LostInBal said:


> These beautiful couple arrived yesterday
> Photos don’t make justice at. The leather is insane
> 02 S/S Caramel fb besace
> 03 F/W Choco besace ph
> 
> View attachment 5417703
> View attachment 5417705



love the matching set!
the leather looks DIVINE!


----------



## *Jenn*

disregard. Accidental double post.


----------



## dolali

*Jenn* said:


> just bought this work bag from TRR. hoping it looks good once it arrives!!!
> my first work bag! the color looks so nice!
> what color is this officially? from fall/winter 2012
> 
> View attachment 5417721




WOW! Beautiful bag! That blue with Rose Gold HW  Could it be Lagoon?


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> just bought this work bag from TRR. hoping it looks good once it arrives!!!
> my first work bag! the color looks so nice!
> what color is this officially? from fall/winter 2012
> 
> View attachment 5417721


Beautiful color and perfect with the RGGH   
Had her on my wishlist, too. Congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> These beautiful couple arrived yesterday
> Photos don’t make justice at. The leather is insane
> 02 S/S Caramel fb besace
> 03 F/W Choco besace ph
> 
> View attachment 5417703
> View attachment 5417705


I LOOOOOOOOVEEEEE, squee!!
I'll take the choco with a side of caramel. Dreamy 
Where do you always find these treasures? Amazing!


----------



## fashionmaudel

*Jenn* said:


> just bought this work bag from TRR. hoping it looks good once it arrives!!!
> my first work bag! the color looks so nice!
> what color is this officially? from fall/winter 2012
> 
> View attachment 5417721


I’m so glad someone from the forum bought that!  I’ve had it saved in my favorites and my crazy mind kept telling me I possibly needed a back up to my Lagoon City with RG12 hardware!  My wallet thanks you!  Haha!


----------



## *Jenn*

dolali said:


> WOW! Beautiful bag! That blue with Rose Gold HW  Could it be Lagoon?



thank you! I am soooo excited! I have never seen rose gold, so I can't wait to see it in person! Also never been a fan of the giant hardware but i couldn't get this one out of my mind!! i kept going back and swooning!



earswithfeet said:


> Beautiful color and perfect with the RGGH
> Had her on my wishlist, too. Congrats!



thank you!!



fashionmaudel said:


> I’m so glad someone from the forum bought that!  I’ve had it saved in my favorites and my crazy mind kept telling me I possibly needed a back up to my Lagoon City with RG12 hardware!  My wallet thanks you!  Haha!



ahhh i was the same way! i kept going back over and over! i finally couldn't get it out of my head so i decided to go for it! is the color Lagoon? I can't wait to see what it looks like in person!

thank you! and you're welcome!


----------



## fashionmaudel

*Jenn* said:


> thank you! I am soooo excited! I have never seen rose gold, so I can't wait to see it in person! Also never been a fan of the giant hardware but i couldn't get this one out of my mind!! i kept going back and swooning!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh i was the same way! i kept going back over and over! i finally couldn't get it out of my head so i decided to go for it! is the color Lagoon? I can't wait to see what it looks like in person!
> 
> thank you! and you're welcome!


I’m not an authenticator but I believe it’s Lagoon. It’s the right tag and the color looks exactly like my Lagoon. It’s a wonderful color - blue/green/turquoise color


----------



## earswithfeet

Why can't I stop??!!
Just bagged this "lil" guy here (screenshots from the listing)







WE in camel. Oh boy, I need therapy...


----------



## Mimikins24

Where are you finding all these beautiful oldies in fabulous condition?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> These beautiful couple arrived yesterday
> Photos don’t make justice at. The leather is insane
> 02 S/S Caramel fb besace
> 03 F/W Choco besace ph
> 
> View attachment 5417703
> View attachment 5417705


OMG both are so beautiful!!!!   
How amazing to receive both of these incredibly rare beauties on the same day!


----------



## TCmummy

*Jenn* said:


> just bought this work bag from TRR. hoping it looks good once it arrives!!!
> my first work bag! the color looks so nice!
> what color is this officially? from fall/winter 2012
> 
> View attachment 5417721


Wow gorgeous color. Pls post more photos when it arrives..


----------



## earswithfeet

Just picked up my Marigold work and openend up the package to reveal THIS!


I was about to vomit when I saw this. What the hell??!! There was nothing in the pics or description mentioned about that. I'm so mad and disappointed and, well, disgusted by this purple and klumpy and probably sticky stain. Already filed a complaint with the reseller. Had I known about this, I wouldn't have bought the bag. I'm really pissed right now


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Just picked up my Marigold work and openend up the package to reveal THIS!
> View attachment 5418305
> 
> I was about to vomit when I saw this. What the hell??!! There was nothing in the pics or description mentioned about that. I'm so mad and disappointed and, well, disgusted by this purple and klumpy and probably sticky stain. Already filed a complaint with the reseller. Had I known about this, I wouldn't have bought the bag. I'm really pissed right now



I find it unprofessional and so unethical NOT to disclose such obvious damage! Makes me so mad. I hope reseller does the right thing and you get a full refund!


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> These beautiful couple arrived yesterday
> Photos don’t make justice at. The leather is insane
> 02 S/S Caramel fb besace
> 03 F/W Choco besace ph
> 
> View attachment 5417703
> View attachment 5417705


 that caramel leather is...


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Just picked up my Marigold work and openend up the package to reveal THIS!
> View attachment 5418305
> 
> I was about to vomit when I saw this. What the hell??!! There was nothing in the pics or description mentioned about that. I'm so mad and disappointed and, well, disgusted by this purple and klumpy and probably sticky stain. Already filed a complaint with the reseller. Had I known about this, I wouldn't have bought the bag. I'm really pissed right now


this is just terrible!! so sorry it turned out to be a major disappointment for you


----------



## fashionmaudel

earswithfeet said:


> Just picked up my Marigold work and openend up the package to reveal THIS!
> View attachment 5418305
> 
> I was about to vomit when I saw this. What the hell??!! There was nothing in the pics or description mentioned about that. I'm so mad and disappointed and, well, disgusted by this purple and klumpy and probably sticky stain. Already filed a complaint with the reseller. Had I known about this, I wouldn't have bought the bag. I'm really pissed right now


What in the world is it?  Gum?  Wax? Melted Candy??


----------



## earswithfeet

dolali said:


> I find it unprofessional and so unethical NOT to disclose such obvious damage! Makes me so mad. I hope reseller does the right thing and you get a full refund!


Yes, right?! I would be so humiliated to even put something like that up for sale without meticiously inspecting it first. And quality control? Don't even get me started on that...
Now, I have to wait for their response. Fun...


ksuromax said:


> this is just terrible!! so sorry it turned out to be a major disappointment for you


Thank you, dearie! I'm really sad about this and mad, too. I'm just smad...


fashionmaudel said:


> What in the world is it?  Gum?  Wax? Melted Candy??


I have no idea...
It's so friggin' gross, wouldn't even touch it with gloves on.


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> No kidding! Still, when I compare what I get from Bal for, say 500 bucks, to Louis Vuitton (that’s where I came from...so done with that brand...), then it's actually no comparison at all. Such gorgeous and yummy all leather Bal bags. Is there even anything for 500 bucks from LV anymore? I don't think so...


Oh heck no .. but, I have some super old LV items that have literally lasted me for about 30 years, so if you breakdown the cost of a Speedy 40 (used for travel), well .. then it cost me nothing!!!  

My dear departed Aunt was an LA fanatic and when she passed, I was bequeathed her entire collection (she saw that I liked my handbags)!!  I sold many of them for a great price; those trunks bring in good $$$$!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> Why can't I stop??!!
> Just bagged this "lil" guy here (screenshots from the listing)
> View attachment 5417934
> View attachment 5417935
> View attachment 5417936
> View attachment 5417937
> 
> View attachment 5417938
> 
> WE in camel. Oh boy, I need therapy...


Join the “addiction” club!!!


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Yes, right?! I would be so humiliated to even put something like that up for sale without meticiously inspecting it first. And quality control? Don't even get me started on that...
> Now, I have to wait for their response. Fun...
> 
> Thank you, dearie! I'm really sad about this and mad, too. I'm just smad...
> 
> I have no idea...
> It's so friggin' gross, wouldn't even touch it with gloves on.


See now if it was me and the bag was in good shape other that that? I’d be trying to clean it.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> See now if it was me and the bag was in good shape other that that? I’d be trying to clean it.


The bag is in heavily worn condition overall. All corners are badly rubbed off in the front and the back and even the sides of the top of the bag are badly scuffed. The edge coating on the handles is completely gone, many loose threads throughout and there are lots of dark stains on the body of the bag (front and back). So, it is def not as described in the listing. Condition was supposed to be good, but I have a very different understanding what "good" entails. So, before I don't hear back from the reseller, I'm not gonna touch the bag at all.


----------



## rebeccaerin

I got this beauty a few weeks ago, it's called the "Lattice" City Bag and it from 2009. I saw this bag online and became obsessed with it, but couldn't afford to buy a bag for the few listings I did come across. Not long after I came across a listing on Carousell Singapore for a decent price. Luckily she agreed to ship the bag from Singapore to me, in Canada. I love it so much, it's so vibrant and beautiful and unique.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> The bag is in heavily worn condition overall. All corners are badly rubbed off in the front and the back and even the sides of the top of the bag are badly scuffed. The edge coating on the handles is completely gone, many loose threads throughout and there are lots of dark stains on the body of the bag (front and back). So, it is def not as described in the listing. Condition was supposed to be good, but I have a very different understanding what "good" entails. So, before I don't hear back from the reseller, I'm not gonna touch the bag at all.


Hope you can return it for a refund


----------



## LostInBal

*Jenn* said:


> love the matching set!
> the leather looks DIVINE!





earswithfeet said:


> I LOOOOOOOOVEEEEE, squee!!
> I'll take the choco with a side of caramel. Dreamy
> Where do you always find these treasures? Amazing!





jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG both are so beautiful!!!!
> How amazing to receive both of these incredibly rare beauties on the same day!





ksuromax said:


> that caramel leather is...


Many, many thanks ladies  
I planned only getting the caramel one but a very good tpfer friend convinced me to get the choco as well and I couldn’t be more surprised and excited about her lovely condition and stunning leather


----------



## LostInBal

rebeccaerin said:


> I got this beauty a few weeks ago, it's called the "Lattice" City Bag and it from 2009. I saw this bag online and became obsessed with it, but couldn't afford to buy a bag for the few listings I did come across. Not long after I came across a listing on Carousell Singapore for a decent price. Luckily she agreed to ship the bag from Singapore to me, in Canada. I love it so much, it's so vibrant and beautiful and unique.


Congrats on your beauty!. This one is so special and unique, enjoy!


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> The bag is in heavily worn condition overall. All corners are badly rubbed off in the front and the back and even the sides of the top of the bag are badly scuffed. The edge coating on the handles is completely gone, many loose threads throughout and there are lots of dark stains on the body of the bag (front and back). So, it is def not as described in the listing. Condition was supposed to be good, but I have a very different understanding what "good" entails. So, before I don't hear back from the reseller, I'm not gonna touch the bag at all.


Just W-O-W!!! 
That’s why I am always not trusting those listings without good pictures. Regardless of their description, I wanna see it with my own eyes. That’s why I turned down so many offers from Posh for example.


----------



## earswithfeet

andral5 said:


> Just W-O-W!!!
> That’s why I am always not trusting those listings without good pictures. Regardless of their description, I wanna see it with my own eyes. That’s why I turned down so many offers from Posh for example.


Oh, the pictures were much better than the actual bag. That's part of the problem. But what I simply can't fathom is the fact that they put an item, any item, with such a gross and huge stain up for sale. Don't they inspect their items before at all? There's even a tag on the bag stating that they checked for authenticity and condition. Yeah, sure...was that person blind or what?
And now I have to hope for their generosity goodwill or whatever and see if they'll take the bag back.
I love buying pre-owned, cause that's the only chance of getting my hands on these gorgeous Bbags. But instances like that make going that route kinda unattractive and like a shot in the dark.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> The bag is in heavily worn condition overall. All corners are badly rubbed off in the front and the back and even the sides of the top of the bag are badly scuffed. The edge coating on the handles is completely gone, many loose threads throughout and there are lots of dark stains on the body of the bag (front and back). So, it is def not as described in the listing. Condition was supposed to be good, but I have a very different understanding what "good" entails. So, before I don't hear back from the reseller, I'm not gonna touch the bag at all.


If that’s the case and the seller isn’t cooperative go to admin. I can’t recall, was it Posh?


----------



## rebeccaerin

LostInBal said:


> Congrats on your beauty!. This one is so special and unique, enjoy!


Thank you!! I've been loving her and it's actually quite versitile!


----------



## rebeccaerin

I posted something here and I meant to post it in the LV page and now I can't delete this whoops sorry everyone


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> If that’s the case and the seller isn’t cooperative go to admin. I can’t recall, was it Posh?


Nah, it was from rebelle.com
Bought numerous times from them and was always happy in the past. Will wait for their response...


----------



## Conni618

LostInBal said:


> These beautiful couple arrived yesterday
> Photos don’t make justice at. The leather is insane
> 02 S/S Caramel fb besace
> 03 F/W Choco besace ph
> 
> View attachment 5417703
> View attachment 5417705


Wow!  Bal got the Hobo right on their first try. Love these two!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

rebeccaerin said:


> I got this beauty a few weeks ago, it's called the "Lattice" City Bag and it from 2009. I saw this bag online and became obsessed with it, but couldn't afford to buy a bag for the few listings I did come across. Not long after I came across a listing on Carousell Singapore for a decent price. Luckily she agreed to ship the bag from Singapore to me, in Canada. I love it so much, it's so vibrant and beautiful and unique.


Congrats, these lattice bags are gorgeous, this colourway is particularly lovely!


----------



## rebeccaerin

jeanstohandbags said:


> Congrats, these lattice bags are gorgeous, this colourway is particularly lovely!


Thank you!! Do you know much about the Lattice bags? I can't find out much information about them online.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Nah, it was from rebelle.com
> Bought numerous times from them and was always happy in the past. Will wait for their response...


Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Congrats, these lattice bags are gorgeous, this colourway is particularly lovely!


We’ve got a “Lattice” trio for now!


----------



## LostInBal

rebeccaerin said:


> Thank you!! I've been loving her and it's actually quite versitile!


I have her in the Brief style. This works perfectly for me because can be easily worn on the shoulder!


----------



## rebeccaerin

LostInBal said:


> I have her in the Brief style. This works perfectly for me because can be easily worn on the shoulder!
> 
> View attachment 5419625


She's gorgeous!!


----------



## CeeJay

rebeccaerin said:


> I got this beauty a few weeks ago, it's called the "Lattice" City Bag and it from 2009. I saw this bag online and became obsessed with it, but couldn't afford to buy a bag for the few listings I did come across. Not long after I came across a listing on Carousell Singapore for a decent price. Luckily she agreed to ship the bag from Singapore to me, in Canada. I love it so much, it's so vibrant and beautiful and unique.


I LOVE this bag and like you, have seen/wanted it for my collection, but it still eludes me - BOO!!


----------



## rebeccaerin

CeeJay said:


> I LOVE this bag and like you, have seen/wanted it for my collection, but it still eludes me - BOO!!



I was lucky to find it, especially at such a good price! I paid about $500CAD for mine, it turns out someone in Singapore was looking to get rid of hers and I was lucky enough to stumble on the listing


----------



## jeanstohandbags

rebeccaerin said:


> Thank you!! Do you know much about the Lattice bags? I can't find out much information about them online.


I think there is an older thread on here that discusses them.  If I can find it I'll post the link


----------



## rebeccaerin

jeanstohandbags said:


> I think there is an older thread on here that discusses them.  If I can find it I'll post the link



I'll look for that, thank you!


----------



## earswithfeet

2005 bordeaux city is here. Smooshiness galore! For a 17 year old bag, she looks almost pristine. Handles have darkened a little, but that's okay. Mirror is missing, but I take em always off anyhow, so no biggie. Still smells leathery, too. Someone took very good care of this bag. 







Had to use the flash for the pics. Color is actually a wee bit darker.


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> 2005 bordeaux city is here. Smooshiness galore! For a 17 year old bag, she looks almost pristine. Handles have darkened a little, but that's okay. Mirror is missing, but I take em always off anyhow, so no biggie. Still smells leathery, too. Someone took very good care of this bag.
> View attachment 5420497
> View attachment 5420498
> View attachment 5420499
> View attachment 5420500
> View attachment 5420501
> View attachment 5420502
> 
> Had to use the flash for the pics. Color is actually a wee bit darker.



wow, she looks amazing!!!!! Sooo buttery


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> wow, she looks amazing!!!!! Sooo buttery


Yesss! The leather is silky smooth


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> 2005 bordeaux city is here. Smooshiness galore! For a 17 year old bag, she looks almost pristine. Handles have darkened a little, but that's okay. Mirror is missing, but I take em always off anyhow, so no biggie. Still smells leathery, too. Someone took very good care of this bag.
> View attachment 5420497
> View attachment 5420498
> View attachment 5420499
> View attachment 5420500
> View attachment 5420501
> View attachment 5420502
> 
> Had to use the flash for the pics. Color is actually a wee bit darker.


Delicious!!


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> 2005 bordeaux city is here. Smooshiness galore! For a 17 year old bag, she looks almost pristine. Handles have darkened a little, but that's okay. Mirror is missing, but I take em always off anyhow, so no biggie. Still smells leathery, too. Someone took very good care of this bag.
> View attachment 5420497
> View attachment 5420498
> View attachment 5420499
> View attachment 5420500
> View attachment 5420501
> View attachment 5420502
> 
> Had to use the flash for the pics. Color is actually a wee bit darker.


*SA-WEET!!!* .. I wonder if this is my former Bordeaux bag (I had two, so I sold one of them)!!!


----------



## *Jenn*

2012 lagoon work
Corners are more worn than I like, which wasn’t disclosed in the listing
There is also tan/yellowish stuff scattered all over…? I guess that’s the “minor discoloration” from the listing but it’s bizarre?
Handles are also much darker than the bag and slightly sticky, sigh.


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> 2012 lagoon work
> Corners are more worn than I like, which wasn’t disclosed in the listing
> There is also tan/yellowish stuff scattered all over…? I guess that’s the “minor discoloration” from the listing but it’s bizarre?
> Handles are also much darker than the bag and slightly sticky, sigh.
> 
> View attachment 5422265
> 
> View attachment 5422266
> 
> View attachment 5422267
> 
> View attachment 5422268
> 
> View attachment 5422269



just found that the zipperhas come undone too. Hubby wants me to return. It’s final sale so I’m unsure.


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> just found that the zipperhas come undone too. Hubby wants me to return. It’s final sale so I’m unsure.
> View attachment 5422310



another post lol. They authorized a return. The color is lovely but the wear is just too much for me


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> another post lol. They authorized a return. The color is lovely but the wear is just too much for me


Glad to hear you could return it.


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> 2012 lagoon work
> Corners are more worn than I like, which wasn’t disclosed in the listing
> There is also tan/yellowish stuff scattered all over…? I guess that’s the “minor discoloration” from the listing but it’s bizarre?
> Handles are also much darker than the bag and slightly sticky, sigh.
> 
> View attachment 5422265
> 
> View attachment 5422266
> 
> View attachment 5422267
> 
> View attachment 5422268
> 
> View attachment 5422269


Oh no! The bag looked so great in the pics, though. This sucks, I feel you   
I would return the bag, too.


----------



## fashionmaudel

earswithfeet said:


> Oh no! The bag looked so great in the pics, though. This sucks, I feel you
> I would return the bag, too.


Yeah, that was the one from TRR right? It didn’t look like that at all in the listing!


----------



## fashionmaudel

I found a Marigold City buuuuuttttt…she’s beat up so this will be my first real project bag. She also came with two sets of extra tassles, so I had some ideas on maybe how to use them. Even though she’s got a lot of miles on her, I still think she’s really beautiful!


----------



## Conni618

I think she’s beautiful too.  If you want to have her restored, it’s always an option. Or you can enjoy her as she is.


----------



## Annawakes

I bought my first Bal bag last night!  Very excited.  It’s the neo classic small in black smooth leather with antique gold hardware.  I’m very very new to the brand.  Can’t wait to show y’all when she arrives!


----------



## earswithfeet

Just got my WE in the mail. What a ginormous,  gorgeous baby 
The thing is that I bought the bag in camel "W" tag, but I received the cognac color "Y" tag 
Apparently, the seller has/had both and packed the wrong bag? There's a listing on VC for the cognac WE from the same seller I bought the camel from. What to do now? Should I let VC know that I got the wrong bag?
Here's a pic of the cognac I got.


Is the difference in both shades significant or are they similar? The camel looked a wee bit lighter in the pics I have from the listing.


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Just got my WE in the mail. What a ginormous,  gorgeous baby
> The thing is that I bought the bag in camel "W" tag, but I received the cognac color "Y" tag
> Apparently, the seller has/had both and packed the wrong bag? There's a listing on VC for the cognac WE from the same seller I bought the camel from. What to do now? Should I let VC know that I got the wrong bag?
> Here's a pic of the cognac I got.
> View attachment 5422738
> 
> Is the difference in both shades significant or are they similar? The camel looked a wee bit lighter in the pics I have from the listing.


looks gorgeous!!
i have a WE in Sienna (similar caramel/toffee brown) and i LOVE it! 
i use mine for getaways and staycations, when i usually wear white linen (pants, dresses, etc) and it's just perfect, i'd definitely keep this, handles look great, not darkened as far as the picture shows, how was the other one looking? Corner wear?


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Just got my WE in the mail. What a ginormous,  gorgeous baby
> The thing is that I bought the bag in camel "W" tag, but I received the cognac color "Y" tag
> Apparently, the seller has/had both and packed the wrong bag? There's a listing on VC for the cognac WE from the same seller I bought the camel from. What to do now? Should I let VC know that I got the wrong bag?
> Here's a pic of the cognac I got.
> View attachment 5422738
> 
> Is the difference in both shades significant or are they similar? The camel looked a wee bit lighter in the pics I have from the listing.


I would keep this one. Cognac is much more richer camel shade than the W tag imo..


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> looks gorgeous!!
> i have a WE in Sienna (similar caramel/toffee brown) and i LOVE it!
> i use mine for getaways and staycations, when i usually wear white linen (pants, dresses, etc) and it's just perfect, i'd definitely keep this, handles look great, not darkened as far as the picture shows, how was the other one looking? Corner wear?


This one is almost impeccable. Slight creasing from storage, but this will even out over time. Absolutely no corner wear, no sticky or darkened handles. The sealant on the handles is slightly cracked, though. But nothing major. The camel one (which I bought but didn't get...) seems to be in the same amazing condition. Was planning on using the bag as a huuuuuuge every day bag. But my arms are just too fat, lol. It's much too uncomfortable on the shoulder. And it looks absolutely ridiculous hand held. Dunno, if the bag and handles relax with regular use? The leather is lovely. Thick and chewy but soft and silky at the same time. Bal made the best leather bags


----------



## Conni618

It sounds like you like this bag fine, and also that it is in excellent shape.. 

Bal shades can vary considerably within each designated color.  The W tag Camel is significantly lighter and brighter than the cognac in general.  On the other hand, the one you received appears to be lighter and warmer in tone than other Cognac bags I've seen.

Bottom line, is to probably go back to the original photos of the bag you were trying to buy, and decide if you like that one better enough to try to reverse this sale with Vestiaire.  That can be a frustrating effort in my experience.


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> Just got my WE in the mail. What a ginormous,  gorgeous baby
> The thing is that I bought the bag in camel "W" tag, but I received the cognac color "Y" tag
> Apparently, the seller has/had both and packed the wrong bag? There's a listing on VC for the cognac WE from the same seller I bought the camel from. What to do now? Should I let VC know that I got the wrong bag?
> Here's a pic of the cognac I got.
> View attachment 5422738
> 
> Is the difference in both shades significant or are they similar? The camel looked a wee bit lighter in the pics I have from the listing.



regardless of your choice, I think you should contact the seller to let Them know so they can update their listing.
Their next buyer may not be as forgiving.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> It sounds like you like this bag fine, and also that it is in excellent shape..
> 
> Bal shades can vary considerably within each designated color.  The W tag Camel is significantly lighter and brighter than the cognac in general.  On the other hand, the one you received appears to be lighter and warmer in tone than other Cognac bags I've seen.
> 
> Bottom line, is to probably go back to the original photos of the bag you were trying to buy, and decide if you like that one better enough to try to reverse this sale with Vestiaire.  That can be a frustrating effort in my experience.


I will take another look at the bag colors tomorrow in broad daylight. But the cognac I got and the camel from the listing don't seem to differ too much.

I would definitely want to avoid dealing with VC about a reverse of the sale. I have a love-hate relationship with them, esp in regards of returns. Still, I emailed them that I got the wrong item and I will also contact the seller and let her know.


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> regardless of your choice, I think you should contact the seller to let Them know so they can update their listing.
> Their next buyer may not be as forgiving.


You are absolutely right. I will def contact the seller and let her know that she sent me the wrong bag.


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> Just got my WE in the mail. What a ginormous,  gorgeous baby
> The thing is that I bought the bag in camel "W" tag, but I received the cognac color "Y" tag
> Apparently, the seller has/had both and packed the wrong bag? There's a listing on VC for the cognac WE from the same seller I bought the camel from. What to do now? Should I let VC know that I got the wrong bag?
> Here's a pic of the cognac I got.
> View attachment 5422738
> 
> Is the difference in both shades significant or are they similar? The camel looked a wee bit lighter in the pics I have from the listing.


This is a keeper. I love Weekenders! So much lush Chevre.

Enjoy your latest beauty. ❤️


----------



## earswithfeet

fashionmaudel said:


> I found a Marigold City buuuuuttttt…she’s beat up so this will be my first real project bag. She also came with two sets of extra tassles, so I had some ideas on maybe how to use them. Even though she’s got a lot of miles on her, I still think she’s really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422535
> View attachment 5422536
> View attachment 5422544


I would try cleaning the bag as best as possible and then try using her and look, if you're comfortable with the bag as-is. If not, you can make it your DIY project or send her off for restoring. Lovely color, I  marigold.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> This one is almost impeccable. Slight creasing from storage, but this will even out over time. Absolutely no corner wear, no sticky or darkened handles. The sealant on the handles is slightly cracked, though. But nothing major. The camel one (which I bought but didn't get...) seems to be in the same amazing condition. Was planning on using the bag as a huuuuuuge every day bag. But my arms are just too fat, lol. It's much too uncomfortable on the shoulder. And it looks absolutely ridiculous hand held. Dunno, if the bag and handles relax with regular use? The leather is lovely. Thick and chewy but soft and silky at the same time. Bal made the best leather bags


This bag is in such amazing condition & the colour is absolutely beautiful!! 
I believe the handles do stretch quite a bit from using when the bag is loaded up.


----------



## earswithfeet

jeanstohandbags said:


> This bag is in such amazing condition & the colour is absolutely beautiful!!
> I believe the handles do stretch quite a bit from using when the bag is loaded up.


You really are a peach! 
I'm falling for this bag more and more, hehe. Gonna wait until I hear back from VC before I fill 'er up. Good to know that the handles will stretch to accomodate my fat arms 
The leather really is so scrumptious and buttery, simply incredible.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

earswithfeet said:


> You really are a peach!
> I'm falling for this bag more and more, hehe. Gonna wait until I hear back from VC before I fill 'er up. Good to know that the handles will stretch to accomodate my fat arms
> The leather really is so scrumptious and buttery, simply incredible.


You are too sweet!   
I had this bag in a City several years back.  Mine was in beautiful condition, but the handles had darkened, so this one you have really is in as-new condition, quite a gem!


----------



## novicecollector

So gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## rebeccaerin

A picture of me using my Lattice City Bag!


----------



## CeeJay

rebeccaerin said:


> A picture of me using my Lattice City Bag!


Love it!!!


----------



## ghoulish

I looooove the mini pompon, so I couldn’t resist picking up this new XS Bucket from the Le Cagole line.


----------



## earswithfeet

ghoulish said:


> I looooove the mini pompon, so I couldn’t resist picking up this new XS Bucket from the Le Cagole line.
> 
> View attachment 5423894


That's a cutie 
Great color, congrats!


----------



## fashionmaudel

ghoulish said:


> I looooove the mini pompon, so I couldn’t resist picking up this new XS Bucket from the Le Cagole line.
> 
> View attachment 5423894


Wow!  I haven’t seen this one yet!  I love it!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Ok, two bags in a month…..but I couldn’t resist because I’ve been looking for a true green, non faded bag for a long time and the price was great.  I saw a picture of Katie Holmes carrying a green b-bag eons ago and have lusted after that color ever since and now I have one!  It was final sale and listed only in fair condition but the pictures looked really good so I took a chance on it. So glad I did because the dark stain at the base doesn’t bother me and it’s not really noticeable from the side imo and the rest of it is in great shape!  Here she is 2007 Vert Gazon with GGH. Idk how I have ended up with 4 G21 bags but it is what it is…they are pretty, a little heavy but not too bad


----------



## CeeJay

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok, two bags in a month…..but I couldn’t resist because I’ve been looking for a true green, non faded bag for a long time and the price was great.  I saw a picture of Katie Holmes carrying a green b-bag eons ago and have lusted after that color ever since and now I have one!  It was final sale and listed only in fair condition but the pictures looked really good so I took a chance on it. So glad I did because the dark stain at the base doesn’t bother me and it’s not really noticeable from the side imo and the rest of it is in great shape!  Here she is 2007 Vert Gazon with GGH. Idk how I have ended up with 4 G21 bags but it is what it is…they are pretty, a little heavy but not too bad
> View attachment 5424356
> View attachment 5424357
> View attachment 5424358
> View attachment 5424359


HA! .. I’m not a fan of the color Green, but (in addition to me Apple Green City), when I saw a Vert Gazon City bag when I was working in Europe, I couldn’t resist buying it!!  It’s, IMO, one of the best “true Green” colored Balenciaga bags!!  

The funny part is, that I was on a big project for a French Bank/Investment Manager .. so the minute I walked into the office, even the men (and they usually never) commented on how “appropriate” the color was given that the project “mission” was to reduce cost and make €/$/£ !!!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

CeeJay said:


> HA! .. I’m not a fan of the color Green, but (in addition to me Apple Green City), when I saw a Vert Gazon City bag when I was working in Europe, I couldn’t resist buying it!!  It’s, IMO, one of the best “true Green” colored Balenciaga bags!!
> 
> The funny part is, that I was on a big project for a French Bank/Investment Manager .. so the minute I walked into the office, even the men (and they usually never) commented on how “appropriate” the color was given that the project “mission” was to reduce cost and make €/$/£ !!!!


Haha, love that!  And it’s a great idea for a new way to accessorize…by project or topic of the day!  You also know it’s a head turner when suits are commenting on the bag!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok, two bags in a month…..but I couldn’t resist because I’ve been looking for a true green, non faded bag for a long time and the price was great.  I saw a picture of Katie Holmes carrying a green b-bag eons ago and have lusted after that color ever since and now I have one!  It was final sale and listed only in fair condition but the pictures looked really good so I took a chance on it. So glad I did because the dark stain at the base doesn’t bother me and it’s not really noticeable from the side imo and the rest of it is in great shape!  Here she is 2007 Vert Gazon with GGH. Idk how I have ended up with 4 G21 bags but it is what it is…they are pretty, a little heavy but not too bad
> View attachment 5424356
> View attachment 5424357
> View attachment 5424358
> View attachment 5424359


Beautiful! I'm a big fan of anything green and I'm still looking for my perfect green Bal. Very pretty and amazing condition


----------



## fashionmaudel

earswithfeet said:


> Beautiful! I'm a big fan of anything green and I'm still looking for my perfect green Bal. Very pretty and amazing condition


Thank you!  I’m so excited!  I’m going to use it today!


----------



## JenJBS

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok, two bags in a month…..but I couldn’t resist because I’ve been looking for a true green, non faded bag for a long time and the price was great.  I saw a picture of Katie Holmes carrying a green b-bag eons ago and have lusted after that color ever since and now I have one!  It was final sale and listed only in fair condition but the pictures looked really good so I took a chance on it. So glad I did because the dark stain at the base doesn’t bother me and it’s not really noticeable from the side imo and the rest of it is in great shape!  Here she is 2007 Vert Gazon with GGH. Idk how I have ended up with 4 G21 bags but it is what it is…they are pretty, a little heavy but not too bad
> View attachment 5424356
> View attachment 5424357
> View attachment 5424358
> View attachment 5424359



It's beautiful!


----------



## earswithfeet

Okay, so after over 3 weeks of endless waiting, my purple midday is finally here. 2009, so it's def. Raisin. This bag is in perfect shape, there's nothing wrong, no fading, no darkened handles, no signs of wear whatsoever, NOT A THING. Some creasing, but oh well...
I was so set on returning this one, cause I may have gone a bit overboard with all my purchases lately, lalala 
Buuuuut, I can't return this beauty, I just can't. This baby is way too gorgeous! UGH...darn it. Whatcha all think?


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so after over 3 weeks of endless waiting, my purple midday is finally here. 2009, so it's def. Raisin. This bag is in perfect shape, there's nothing wrong, no fading, no darkened handles, no signs of wear whatsoever, NOT A THING. Some creasing, but oh well...
> I was so set on returning this one, cause I may have gone a bit overboard with all my purchases lately, lalala
> Buuuuut, I can't return this beauty, I just can't. This baby is way too gorgeous! UGH...darn it. Whatcha all think?
> View attachment 5424840
> View attachment 5424841
> View attachment 5424842
> View attachment 5424843
> View attachment 5424844
> View attachment 5424845


WOW!! .. just beautiful!!!  Raisin was never my favorite color of the various Purple's that Balenciaga did, but this one?!? .. DIVINE, just LOVE the color on this style of bag!!!  Good buy!! .. congrats!


----------



## ghoulish

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so after over 3 weeks of endless waiting, my purple midday is finally here. 2009, so it's def. Raisin. This bag is in perfect shape, there's nothing wrong, no fading, no darkened handles, no signs of wear whatsoever, NOT A THING. Some creasing, but oh well...
> I was so set on returning this one, cause I may have gone a bit overboard with all my purchases lately, lalala
> Buuuuut, I can't return this beauty, I just can't. This baby is way too gorgeous! UGH...darn it. Whatcha all think?
> View attachment 5424840
> View attachment 5424841
> View attachment 5424842
> View attachment 5424843
> View attachment 5424844
> View attachment 5424845


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## ghoulish

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok, two bags in a month…..but I couldn’t resist because I’ve been looking for a true green, non faded bag for a long time and the price was great.  I saw a picture of Katie Holmes carrying a green b-bag eons ago and have lusted after that color ever since and now I have one!  It was final sale and listed only in fair condition but the pictures looked really good so I took a chance on it. So glad I did because the dark stain at the base doesn’t bother me and it’s not really noticeable from the side imo and the rest of it is in great shape!  Here she is 2007 Vert Gazon with GGH. Idk how I have ended up with 4 G21 bags but it is what it is…they are pretty, a little heavy but not too bad
> View attachment 5424356
> View attachment 5424357
> View attachment 5424358
> View attachment 5424359


Truly amazing green! I’m a sucker for the larger hardware, too.


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> WOW!! .. just beautiful!!!  Raisin was never my favorite color of the various Purple's that Balenciaga did, but this one?!? .. DIVINE, just LOVE the color on this style of bag!!!  Good buy!! .. congrats!


When I opened the dustbag I was completely floored by this very rich purple. Didn't expect that. And the HW really pops, so awesome! Lots of space and the handles can fit on my shoulder. I have to keep this bag. Here's hoping the color won't fade with regular use, though. Heard that's a problem with lots of the purples. We'll see.


----------



## earswithfeet

Daylight shot, no filter, no flash. Oops, I have yet to remove the tags...
Pure purple goodness. Love Raisin, never would have thought


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Daylight shot, no filter, no flash. Oops, I have yet to remove the tags...
> Pure purple goodness. Love Raisin, never would have thought
> View attachment 5425466



Definitely a keeper


----------



## JenJBS

earswithfeet said:


> Daylight shot, no filter, no flash. Oops, I have yet to remove the tags...
> Pure purple goodness. Love Raisin, never would have thought
> View attachment 5425466


That color is TDF!


----------



## fayden

It's been a hot minute since a got a new Bal. 

2002 F/W Marron First in Monk leather.   

This is my first ever bag in Monk leather. Does anyone know if I can condition it the same way as my other Balenciaga bags?








Compared to my Marron city from 2004.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> It's been a hot minute since a got a new Bal.
> 
> 2002 F/W Marron First in Monk leather.
> 
> This is my first ever bag in Monk leather. Does anyone know if I can condition it the same way as my other Balenciaga bags?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427396
> View attachment 5427397
> View attachment 5427398
> View attachment 5427399
> 
> 
> Compared to my Marron city from 2004.


OMFG!!!   
GORGEOUS, fayden. I just died...
So beautiful, uuuuggghhh. Bal envy over here


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> OMFG!!!
> GORGEOUS, fayden. I just died...
> So beautiful, uuuuggghhh. Bal envy over here



Hahaha thanks!! the pewter hardware really makes it pop!


----------



## Norm.Core

fayden said:


> It's been a hot minute since a got a new Bal.
> 
> 2002 F/W Marron First in Monk leather.
> 
> This is my first ever bag in Monk leather. Does anyone know if I can condition it the same way as my other Balenciaga bags?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427396
> View attachment 5427397
> View attachment 5427398
> View attachment 5427399
> 
> 
> Compared to my Marron city from 2004.


Beeeeaaauuuuuuutttiiiiiiffffffffuuuullllllll!


----------



## Conni618

Wow….just wow!  Never realized that Monk leather could be so stunning!  Unique and beautiful!


----------



## Norm.Core

Old-school Monk has an amazing tactile feel to it. Slightly thicker from what I remember when I had a black First a long time ago. Another one of those Oldies I’d love to re-buy again.

I’ve never seen one with that darker brown though and another fab addition to @fayden collection of yummy Bal bags. Truly drool-worthy. 

Edited to add: I didn’t use any leather conditioner to mine. Left it alone and it was a joy to carry. Maybe another collector here can advise about how to care/condition Monk leather.


----------



## fayden

Norm.Core said:


> Old-school Monk has an amazing tactile feel to it. Slightly thicker from what I remember when I had a black First a long time ago. Another one of those Oldies I’d love to re-buy again.
> 
> I’ve never seen one with that darker brown though and another fab addition to @fayden collection of yummy Bal bags. Truly drool-worthy.
> 
> Edited to add: I didn’t use any leather conditioner to mine. Left it alone and it was a joy to carry. Maybe another collector here can advise about how to care/condition Monk leather.



I'm very curious about conditioning the bag. The leather does seem thicker.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Well, 3rd bag in a month…it’s been a crazy month. I got 3 bags that have been on my hunting list for years and for great prices!!!  The consensus is that this is a Rouge Theatre City. It was listed as fair condition but it looks pretty great to me…just the handles are very warmed and the inside could use a lint roll and wipe out.  The red is really difficult to photograph to show the color accurately. It’s probably most accurate in the group shots attached. 

Also attaching pics of her with her other City sisters! I just love the colors together! I have to say that the Marigold has the best leather of the group but still isn’t quite as good as my Vert Fonce Weekender…..


----------



## JenJBS

Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.  Grape or Violet.


----------



## fashionmaudel

JenJBS said:


> Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.  Grape or Violet.
> 
> View attachment 5429527


Beautiful Purple!!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.  Grape or Violet.
> 
> View attachment 5429527



Wow, another purple beauty added to your collection Jen


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.  Grape or Violet.
> 
> View attachment 5429527


That was fast.


----------



## JenJBS

fashionmaudel said:


> Beautiful Purple!!!


Thank you!     Bal has some stunning colors! 



Iamminda said:


> Wow, another purple beauty added to your collection Jen


Thank you, Minda!  




muchstuff said:


> That was fast.


 I'm so excited to get this beauty!  Thank you!  And since there is no one irl to share my joy with, I get to share on TPF!


----------



## JenJBS

Delete


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Bal has some stunning colors!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Minda!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to get this beauty!  Thank you!  And since there is no one irl to share my joy with, I get to share on TPF!


We're always here for you!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> We're always here for you!



You gals (and guys) are. TPF is a wonderful community. So supportive.


----------



## english_girl_900

fashionmaudel said:


> Well, 3rd bag in a month…it’s been a crazy month. I got 3 bags that have been on my hunting list for years and for great prices!!!  The consensus is that this is a Rouge Theatre City. It was listed as fair condition but it looks pretty great to me…just the handles are very warmed and the inside could use a lint roll and wipe out.  The red is really difficult to photograph to show the color accurately. It’s probably most accurate in the group shots attached.
> 
> Also attaching pics of her with her other City sisters! I just love the colors together! I have to say that the Marigold has the best leather of the group but still isn’t quite as good as my Vert Fonce Weekender…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429529



I am going to be coming back to drool over this pic in particular many times in the near future, I can tell. What an absolutely STUNNING collection of Bal cities you have


----------



## IntheOcean

fashionmaudel said:


> Well, 3rd bag in a month…it’s been a crazy month. I got 3 bags that have been on my hunting list for years and for great prices!!!  The consensus is that this is a Rouge Theatre City. It was listed as fair condition but it looks pretty great to me…just the handles are very warmed and the inside could use a lint roll and wipe out.  The red is really difficult to photograph to show the color accurately. It’s probably most accurate in the group shots attached.
> 
> Also attaching pics of her with her other City sisters! I just love the colors together! I have to say that the Marigold has the best leather of the group but still isn’t quite as good as my Vert Fonce Weekender…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429525
> View attachment 5429526
> View attachment 5429528
> View attachment 5429529
> View attachment 5429530


I feel like you've picked the pretties shade of each of these colors... They're gorgeous!


----------



## Prada Prince

I’ve wanted a pair of Triple S sneakers for the longest time, since they were first launched, but the colours were never the right ones and I couldn’t stomach their insane retail prices. Usually if they went on sale, the sizes would run out so quickly that I’d never get a look in.

But when I was trawling the Mr Porter sale this past week, I was thrilled to find a pair in the perfect greige shade, and they were marked down by 40% AND they had a pair in my size!

I’m so in love with them!


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> When I opened the dustbag I was completely floored by this very rich purple. Didn't expect that. And the HW really pops, so awesome! Lots of space and the handles can fit on my shoulder. I have to keep this bag. Here's hoping the color won't fade with regular use, though. Heard that's a problem with lots of the purples. We'll see.


Sadly, that is true .. make sure to keep it out of direct sunlight!!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> It's been a hot minute since a got a new Bal.
> 
> 2002 F/W Marron First in Monk leather.
> 
> This is my first ever bag in Monk leather. Does anyone know if I can condition it the same way as my other Balenciaga bags?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427396
> View attachment 5427397
> View attachment 5427398
> View attachment 5427399
> 
> 
> Compared to my Marron city from 2004.


Fayden, this one is killing me because I almost hit the BIN and then saw it was gone!  Glad it went to someone who will appreciate it. 

Don’t treat the Monk leather like “regular” leather, it should be treated more like suede, so a light brushing is how you treat it. 

Wicked jealous on this one!


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Fayden, this one is killing me because I almost hit the BIN and then saw it was gone!  Glad it went to someone who will appreciate it.
> 
> Don’t treat the Monk leather like “regular” leather, it should be treated more like suede, so a light brushing is how you treat it.
> 
> Wicked jealous on this one!



Ahhhh thank you! Did not know it's more like suede. Will give it a brushing then. Thanks! 

Hopefully there will be one for you too! I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> It's been a hot minute since a got a new Bal.
> 
> 2002 F/W Marron First in Monk leather.
> 
> This is my first ever bag in Monk leather. Does anyone know if I can condition it the same way as my other Balenciaga bags?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427396
> View attachment 5427397
> View attachment 5427398
> View attachment 5427399
> 
> 
> Compared to my Marron city from 2004.


OMG!!!  
what a score!!


----------



## LostInBal

That’s why I always thought Guesquière only redesigned..
Look how many First reminiscences.. studs, corners and strap with weight distributior!


----------



## *Jenn*

Just got this gray work for a steal!! I hope it is in as good a condition as the listing said!!


----------



## *Jenn*

“Gray work bag” I scored for $237!!!!  
verified as a 2011 ardoise work gsh
Basically flawless! 



While I don’t LOVE giant hardware, I couldn’t pass this baby up!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

*Jenn* said:


> “Gray work bag” I scored for $237!!!!
> verified as a 2011 ardoise work gsh
> Basically flawless!
> View attachment 5434480
> 
> 
> While I don’t LOVE giant hardware, I couldn’t pass this baby up!


Wow, great price, Ardoise is such a beautiful colour!


----------



## *Jenn*

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, great price, Ardoise is such a beautiful colour!



thank you! i love the color! it has the very faintest blue undertone. i think it will be a very versatile color.


----------



## fashionmaudel

*Jenn* said:


> “Gray work bag” I scored for $237!!!!
> verified as a 2011 ardoise work gsh
> Basically flawless!
> View attachment 5434480
> 
> 
> While I don’t LOVE giant hardware, I couldn’t pass this baby up!


Amazing deal!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

*Jenn* said:


> “Gray work bag” I scored for $237!!!!
> verified as a 2011 ardoise work gsh
> Basically flawless!
> View attachment 5434480
> 
> 
> While I don’t LOVE giant hardware, I couldn’t pass this baby up!


Great deal! Congrats


----------



## CeeJay

*Jenn* said:


> “Gray work bag” I scored for $237!!!!
> verified as a 2011 ardoise work gsh
> Basically flawless!
> View attachment 5434480
> 
> 
> While I don’t LOVE giant hardware, I couldn’t pass this baby up!


GREAT score!!!  Congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

Oh you guys! I just died and went straight to Bal Heaven 
My Bronze metallic Work is here!!!!
The bronze shimmer is insane 
I'm so gonna baby this baby. Got her for 375 Euros. Me thinks that's kinda gooooddddd


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Oh you guys! I just died and went straight to Bal Heaven
> My Bronze metallic Work is here!!!!
> The bronze shimmer is insane
> I'm so gonna baby this baby. Got her for 375 Euros. Me thinks that's kinda gooooddddd
> View attachment 5436719
> 
> View attachment 5436714
> View attachment 5436715
> View attachment 5436716
> View attachment 5436717
> View attachment 5436718


OMG, so so gorgeous!! Congrats!  Just re-read the post and for 375 Euros, that's a steal, no?  Stunning bag.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Oh you guys! I just died and went straight to Bal Heaven
> My Bronze metallic Work is here!!!!
> The bronze shimmer is insane
> I'm so gonna baby this baby. Got her for 375 Euros. Me thinks that's kinda gooooddddd
> View attachment 5436719
> 
> View attachment 5436714
> View attachment 5436715
> View attachment 5436716
> View attachment 5436717
> View attachment 5436718


What a steal!! And in amazing condition! Congrats!!


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> OMG, so so gorgeous!! Congrats!  Just re-read the post and for 375 Euros, that's a steal, no?  Stunning bag.


Awwwwww, THANK YOU!!! I think it's most def a steal. I guess I could have gotten the bag for even less, but the thought to make an offer never even occured to me, LOL. Saw this pretty and just jumped (after I got the"GO" from a couple wonderful people here)


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> What a steal!! And in amazing condition! Congrats!!


Thanks! Condition is nearly mint. Just some inevitable "marks" at the corners. Barely visible, nothing rubbed off, so it's all good and gorgeous.


----------



## ghoulish

@earswithfeet this color is gorgeous! I love the texture of this agneau, too. Super soft.


----------



## Conni618

Beautiful for sure!Congratulations!


----------



## earswithfeet

ghoulish said:


> @earswithfeet this color is gorgeous! I love the texture of this agneau, too. Super soft.


I'm a sucker for metallic finishings, especially bronze or rose gold. But I would kill for the Pewter, too. Leather is so soft, another Bal bag I just want to pet all the time. This obsession really is a sickness 


Conni618 said:


> Beautiful for sure!Congratulations!


Thank you! Sooooo beautiful. Pictures don't do the bag justice at all.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks! Condition is nearly mint. Just some inevitable "marks" at the corners. Barely visible, nothing rubbed off, so it's all good and gorgeous.


So hard to find one of these in great condition!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> So hard to find one of these in great condition!


Lucky find, I guess


----------



## alisonanna

From tRR
I have bought some real dogs from them (their photos are impossible!), but this one is beautiful and great condition. It even has the extra tassels.  And a great price 
U tag


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> Oh you guys! I just died and went straight to Bal Heaven
> My Bronze metallic Work is here!!!!
> The bronze shimmer is insane
> I'm so gonna baby this baby. Got her for 375 Euros. Me thinks that's kinda gooooddddd
> View attachment 5436719
> 
> View attachment 5436714
> View attachment 5436715
> View attachment 5436716
> View attachment 5436717
> View attachment 5436718



AMAZING!! Congrats on this one!


----------



## JenJBS

My stunning purple Bal arrived! I now totally get why people love the classic Bal leathers - especially '07!    Pics soon.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> AMAZING!! Congrats on this one!


Thank youuuu!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My stunning purple Bal arrived! I now totally get why people love the classic Bal leathers - especially '07!    Pics soon.


When?? I can't wait! Love to see some Bal purple!


----------



## samfalstaff

Speaking of which...Bal purple! Finally found a Bleu Lavande Velo. It's a little stinky so I'll have to process it a bit.


----------



## seagullz

Hi just wondering where you all be hunting old Bals? trying to see any green and GGH combo around..


----------



## Conni618

seagullz said:


> Hi just wondering where you all be hunting old Bals? trying to see any green and GGH combo around..


I've been liking Vestiaire lately.  Here's a green and gold GGH City:





__





						City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 22178684
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 22178684




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## seagullz

Conni618 said:


> I've been liking Vestiaire lately.  Here's a green and gold GGH City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 22178684
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 22178684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Thank you! Will take a look.


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Speaking of which...Bal purple! Finally found a Bleu Lavande Velo. It's a little stinky so I'll have to process it a bit.
> View attachment 5438804


Oh what a gorgeous shade of purple!!  Congrats on getting your hands on this beauty. Hope you've been able to get rid of the smell...


----------

